# how to connect to fusebox?



## jrembold (Sep 27, 2006)

2005 Sentra Special Edition

I just got the Sirius Sportster4 for my wife's birthday and have connected the wired FM modulator and everything is great, EXCEPT: I want to connect directly to the fusebox. I have no idea how to connect the power cord/grounding for this. 

So I guess I would need instructions on how to run the wire there, strip off end of power source, attach to fuse box.

Thanks is advance.

jrembold


----------



## jrembold (Sep 27, 2006)

bump ^^ 

anything?


----------



## NoLmit-B13 (Sep 23, 2006)

well ive done this with my amp, radar detector, and gauges...and when i first did it my cars idle dropped everytime my subs hit, so i would recommend if you do more then just this get a capasitor


but back on subject, strip the wire, proly inch to inch and a half, find the biggest fuse thats in the fuse box, ie my amp went to the 20 windsheild sprayers, radar detector to 10 electronics.....wrap the wire around one of the connectors, shove it back in there...

find a clean bolt on the car, take off the panel underneath your steering wheel, theres lots, unscrew it, strip your ground, put the wire in between the bolt and the surface, and tighten the bolt down on it


its ghetto rigging it but it works...


----------



## jrembold (Sep 27, 2006)

The thing is that I need 5 volts, does it matter that it is going to a fuse that has a higher number?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

jrembold said:


> The thing is that I need 5 volts, does it matter that it is going to a fuse that has a higher number?


5 volts? Your ENTIRE electrical system in your car is 12 volts, ANY wire conected to the electrical system is going to get 12 volts. The fuse ratings are for AMPERE's, this is how much current is being drawn. 

I do not recommend connecting it directly to the fuse box. I would solder the wire in to the power wire for the stereo. This is of course provided what you are trying to wire in does not draw a lot of current.


----------



## jrembold (Sep 27, 2006)

Yeah, the Sirius Receiver draws 5v. I thought that I could just connect it, but when I did, it didn't work (obviously because the voltage was wrong).

eh... I ended up putting all the wires in the dash except for the power which I connected to the center console plug.


----------



## NoLmit-B13 (Sep 23, 2006)

well yea wes's idea is the right way but theres no way for me to do it becuase i dont have the right amount of wire for it...


----------

